# New to TT's...



## Nelly55 (Feb 2, 2010)

Morning All,

My Name's Neil and i'm New to all this TT Lark...

Basically i've worked for the MoD in an IT Manager Role and am due to be made Redundant at the end of June. I'm currently carsharing with my Wife so don't have a Car at the moment but when i eventually get my Package at the end of June am looking to get a Mk1 TT (Mk2's are just out of my Budget Range). I've been looking into the 3.2 V6 DSG Model and basically could do with some help as all i've got to work with at the moment is Auto Trader Online. I have been into Heritage Audi (Salisbury Dealership) and have asked if they could keep me informed of any TT's of this nature that come up between now and June, which they have said they will.

As i'm new to the TT i'd just like anyone's Views on what else to look for, stay away from etc; I'm looking to spend between 8-11k and my ideal car will have between 30-50k miles, and come in either Silver or Moro Blue (with Blue Leather Int.) I'd also like anyone's opinion on the DSG Gearbox and how they have got on with it as i've only read a few Reviews on it and haven't had the luxury of a Test Drive. Any Views or Comments will be welcome as to what to look out for and what to avoid.

Many Thanks in advance...

Nelly


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Neil

Welcome to the forum - good choice in potential motor 8) :evil: 

I would imagine that to get a good 3.2 you will be looking at closer to your £11k limit.

Here are some good threads discussing the 3.2.....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153420&hilit=+advic

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=154799&hilit=+advice

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157070&hilit=+advice

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158912&hilit=+advice

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149364&hilit=advice

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134783&hilit=advice

Enjoy your light reading :lol: I am sure some points are repeated on those threads BUT reading them all will help you in your search to buy a good one!! 

Saj
PS. DSG rocks!!!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome Neil.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Neil ,welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Another thread worth reading....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162911


----------



## Nelly55 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Saj, and everyone for that matter...

the reading will i'm sure keep me busy for a bit...!!!

Many Thanks, and i'm sure i'll speak soon...

Nelly


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

